# Why do you ride?



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

I first got back into MTB last year in order to get in better shape for skiing. It definitely seemed to help, but along the way there are a lot of other things I discovered I enjoyed about riding.


Lots of parallels to skiing - gear, challenge, camaraderie, being in the woods, etc.
Great exercise. I never sleep better than I do after a day of riding. 3 hours of riding wipes me out as much as skiing bumps all day. Always feel that awesome tired soreness the next day - makes you know you did something.
Hanging with the MTB crew in the warmer months which is also part of the ski crew.
Early mornings on the trail rule.
Late evenings on the trail rule.
Clearing techy spots/obstacles.
Hitting stunts for the first time and then being able to link the stuntry smoothly into a trail ride.
Clearing climbs. I kinda like climbing. Yeah it can be painful, but it's great exercise, gets the endorphons pumping, and any vertical you cimb gets to be ridden back down.
I could probably go on and on. You?


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2009)

Why ride?


.... why not?  _that_ is the question.



My roadie answer would be...

chicks 

dig 

lycra.

Stop laughing now.


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

Obvious reason, exercise.  

Other reasons include, cheaper (or maybe not) than a new GF (in addition to wife - although she thinks it's my midlife crisis outlet).


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

Exercise
Gets me outside, somewhat mountain-like environment
Beer tastes better in the parking lot post-ride
Get to wear a helmet
Adrenaline rush


----------



## BigJay (May 4, 2009)

Singletrack bliss... Following the brown ribbon... Flow... sense of speed... enjoying the outdoors... discovering new landscapes... spending good times with friends... being able to eat and drink as much as i want without putting on weight!


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2009)

Gets me in the woods...


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

It's fun, why not?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

The sheer power of nature as the wave lifts you up and carries you into shore.

That and the views


----------



## JD (May 4, 2009)

Rolling on 2 wheels is just a cool thing.  The rotational inertia of 2 spinning wheels allows you to "carve" like you were in some sort of fluid enviornment like POW or water.  Using the bike as a tool to get out into the backcountry and explore my surroundings.   The trance of a long climb is an intense and soothing thing at the same time.  Railing turns down a buff section of nice tight singletrack thru the "tunnel of green" that has been mentioned before, and rolling down some gnar letting your bike smooth it out for you.  The adrenaline fix of lofting thru a well-tuned set of DJs, and the peaceful silence while I float from lip to landing with only the buzz of my freewheel reminding me I'm not in fact a bird in flight...


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

JD said:


> Rolling on 2 wheels is just a cool thing.  The rotational inertia of 2 spinning wheels allows you to "carve" like you were in some sort of fluid enviornment like POW or water.  Using the bike as a tool to get out into the backcountry and explore my surroundings.   The trance of a long climb is an intense and soothing thing at the same time.  Railing turns down a buff section of nice tight singletrack thru the "tunnel of green" that has been mentioned before, and rolling down some gnar letting your bike smooth it out for you.  The adrenaline fix of lofting thru a well-tuned set of DJs, and the peaceful silence while I float from lip to landing with only the buzz of my freewheel reminding me I'm not in fact a bird in flight...



You're a poet and you didn't even know it.


----------

